# Schneckenhäuser aus Argentinien



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

habe von bekannten größere schneckenhäuser bekommen welche aus argentinien sind.
kann ich diese in meinen teich als unterschlupf für tiere legen? oder sondern diese zu viele fremdstoffe ab?
wollte mir erst 1-2 größere röhrensteine reinlegen, da diese aber aus kalk sind habe ich es gelassen.

sind die schneckenhäuser nicht auch aus kalk?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

*re*

hallo
deine Schneckenhäuser werden Deinem Teich bestimmt nicht schaden.
der Teich den Schneckenhäusern schon.
das Wasser nimmt sich soviel Kalk wie es braucht  :!: .......

mit der Zeit lösen sich sogar die Perlmutschalen
 der (abgestorbenen) Teichmuscheln auf.

also bleibt es wohl eine Geschmacksfrage 
 8) 

schönen abend 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hi  :razz: ,

Ziegel - also gebrannte Erde - soll für Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten ideal sein. Hab sowas auch extra für die Kaulis in den Bachlauf gelegt - und wer hockt drin? Dickes fettes Libellenlarvelein  :?


----------

